# Help .. ASR and ABS lights both are on



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

just lights came on. the manual says only standard brakes will work, ABS will not function when ABS light stays on. 
So what's the problem? maybe it was caused by a car wash ten days ago when I pointed the garden hose towards the wheel and the insides.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

kurin said:


> just lights came on. the manual says only standard brakes will work, ABS will not function when ABS light stays on.
> So what's the problem? maybe it was caused by a car wash ten days ago when I pointed the garden hose towards the wheel and the insides.


First thing I would check is your ABS sensors... you might have shorted one (water intrusion) :thumbup:
Code reader is your friend.


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

does a shorted sensor need to be replaced? 
the car gives me trouble from time to time. I have not got the radiator replacement done yet. Now comes the abs issue. 
A car wash simply could short the sensor. why is the car so vulnerable. 
I'll never go to a vw dealer. A trip to dealer is to burn money, always.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

kurin said:


> does a shorted sensor need to be replaced?
> the car gives me trouble from time to time. I have not got the radiator replacement done yet. Now comes the abs issue.
> A car wash simply could short the sensor. why is the car so vulnerable.
> I'll never go to a vw dealer. A trip to dealer is to burn money, always.


Yeah, if it is a sensor issue you'll have to replace it... if the seal has been compromised than you'll always have problems with water getting into it and eventually will corrode. 

A vag-com or a code reader will be need to read the codes, try advanced auto or somewhere similar that may read em for FREE


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this a vag-com? http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_12v/Engine/Tools/ES9951/
I don't know the difference between the basic and pro.


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

I rent an OBD-II scanner from oreilly. But only two codes were read:
P0420 Catalyst system efficiency below threshold(Bank 1)
P1176 ... (didn't give any info)

does P1176 indicate an ABS sensor is wrong?


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Scanners that are not Vag-com will not read fault codes for the ABS system or Airbags in VAG cars. The second code you got is
P1176 - Bank1: O2 (Lambda) Correction Behind Catalyst: Control Limit Reached

*Possible Causes *
Intake Air System leaking 
Oxygen Sensor(s) and/or Oxygen Sensor Control faulty

*Possible Solutions *
Check Intake Air System for Leaks (False Air) 
Check Oxygen Sensor(s) and/or Oxygen Sensor Control (all of them!)

You need to borrow or purchase a vag-com. Usually there are plenty of people that will help you out and that way you don't pay for a time scan at the dealer for $100+. Get a Vag-com, scan the car, save the log and post the codes here again. Then we can start to get somewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

I borrowed a vag diagnostic cable from a friend, and here is the results of all diagnostic I did: 
*O2 sensor 1: * 

```
TID 01 - Rich to lean sensor threshold voltage N/A 
 TID 02 - Lean to rich sensor threshold voltage N/A 
 TID 03 - Low sensor voltage for switch time calculation N/A 
 TID 04 - High sensor voltage for switch time calculation N/A 
 TID 05 - Rich to lean sensor switch time N/A 
 TID 06 - Lean to rich sensor switch time N/A 
 TID 07 - Minimum sensor voltage for test cycle N/A 
 TID 08 - Maximum sensor voltage for test cycle N/A 
 TID 09 - Time between sensor transitions N/A 
 TID 10 - Sensor period N/A
```
 *O2 sensor 2:* 

```
TID 01 - Rich to lean sensor threshold voltage Test:0.605 V 
 TID 02 - Lean to rich sensor threshold voltage Test:0.605 V 
 TID 03 - Low sensor voltage for switch time calculation N/A 
 TID 04 - High sensor voltage for switch time calculation N/A 
 TID 05 - Rich to lean sensor switch time N/A 
 TID 06 - Lean to rich sensor switch time N/A 
 TID 07 - Minimum sensor voltage for test cycle Test:0.000 V - Min:0.005 V - Max:0.385 V 
 TID 08 - Maximum sensor voltage for test cycle Test:0.745 V - Min:0.480 V - Max:1.005 V 
 TID 09 - Time between sensor transitions N/A 
 TID 10 - Sensor period N/A
```
 *Engine -- 15 faults found, are these serious? if so I should make other plans tradein..* 

```
15 Faults Found: 
  
 16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold  
         P0420 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 16524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: No Activity  
         P0140 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17606 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heater Circuit: B1 S2: Electrical Malfunction  
         P1198 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17584 - Bank1: O2 (Lambda) Correction Behind Catalyst: Control Limit Reached  
         P1176 - 35-00 -  -  
 17649 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 5 (N83): Open Circuit  
         P1241 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17647 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 3 (N32): Open Circuit  
         P1239 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17650 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 6 (N84): Open Circuit  
         P1242 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Open Circuit  
         P1426 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17881 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Open Circuit  
         P1473 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17841 - Secondary Air Pump Relay (J299): Open Circuit   
         P1433 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17840 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Open Circuit  
         P1432 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17648 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 4 (N33): Open Circuit  
         P1240 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17924 - Intake Manifold Valve (N156): Open Circuit  
         P1516 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17646 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 2 (N31): Open Circuit  
         P1238 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent 
 17526 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S2: Open Circuit  
         P1118 - 35-10 -  -  - Intermittent
```
 *Readiness* 

```
Readiness Status: 0000 0000 
 Exhaust Gas Recirculation: Passed 
 Oxygen Sensor Heating: Passed 
 Oxygen Sensor(s): Passed 
 Air Conditioning: Passed 
 Seconday Air Injection: Passed 
 Evaporative Emissions: Passed 
 Catalyst Heating: Passed 
 Catalytic Converter(s): Passed
```
 *ABS Brakes* 

```
1 Fault Found: 
  
 00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46)  
         35-00 -  -
```
 so how to change the rear left abs sensor?


----------

